# Taxidermy Tools



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple years back I got one of those taxidermy kits for christmas and this year I'm thinking I'm gonna give it a go. I've got a mallard drake in the freezer that I'm planning on using. The kit came with a foam body, some borax, wire and some instructions. I also recieved a book from a friend that goes a little more into detail than the instructions. Haha plus I'm kind of one of those guys that needs pictures to have a flippin clue what they're talking about.  I was just wonering if there was a tool kit I could purchase somewhere or if someone could tell me what I need to go pick up at wal-mart for tools. Much Thanks,
Benelli Man


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

youll need a good sharp knife, or scalpel, some dikes for cutting wire and bones unless you separate the joints, something to scrape fat off the skin, i can't think of what i use is called at the moment, scissors for thread, or can use the scalpel, forceps, a tool with a tiny little hook for pulling brains and stuff, thats all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey thanks for the input blownsmoke97. Could you use a razor blade for scraping fat or would that damage the skin? and is there a specific tool you can by for pulling the brains and etc.?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

ya you could use a razor blade if you were very very careful but the skin is pretty thin and pretty easy to cut.. There is i just cant think of what its called at the moment, i will try and find a pic for ya.. Go to harbor freight and grab some of there little pick assortments they are pretty handy and work for the brains.. Also might wanna get ya a salt or a season salt seasoning shaker to fill with borax or whatever your gonna use for the skin.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

a fleshing tool gets the fat off the skin its basically a wire brush which you can get about anywhere.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Talk to an idiot with a bow. They usually know about fleshing.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your input everybody. Is there by chance a store around Box Elder County I can go to that carries taxidermy tools and etc.? What about pins? Do you need a special type of pin to hold the skin in place?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

In ogden there is McKenzie Taxidermy Supply, and in Salt Lake City about 1700 South there is Trufitt taxidermy supply.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I called Smith and Edwards today to ask if they had scalpals and to my surprise they didn't have any in surplus...
Benelli Man


----------

